# Klebsiella/ SIBO...Seeking Answers



## moonchild (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello allI was just diagnosed with an overgrowth of Klebsiella Oxytoca and yeast, by CDSA.Previously diagnosed with SIBO...resistant to treatment for the last seven years.Does anyone have experience successfully treating either? If so, how long did you treat and with what?Did you have any symptom relief after treatment?Thanks very muchD


----------

